# What hunts did you apply for?



## sambo3006 (Feb 25, 2016)

Alright guys, the deadline has passed. So what hunts did you put in for this year? I have 12 NR elk points and I put in for the Wasatch late rifle hunt. The hunt dates are the exact same dates as our rifle season for whitetails back home, so if I draw I will miss my first home opening day in my 32 years of deer hunting.

I put in for Pauns deer, desert sheep with 11 points and I also put in for mountain goat, moose and cow bison. I figure I have as much chance as a fart in a wind storm but you never know


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

sambo3006 said:


> Alright guys, the deadline has passed. So what hunts did you put in for this year? I have 12 NR elk points and I put in for the Wasatch late rifle hunt. The hunt dates are the exact same dates as our rifle season for whitetails back home, so if I draw I will miss my first home opening day in my 32 years of deer hunting.
> 
> I put in for Pauns deer, desert sheep with 11 points and I also put in for mountain goat, moose and cow bison. I figure I have as much chance as a fart in a wind storm but you never know


I'd miss deer season for any elk hunt *****!!! Especially one where you get to shoot at big Bulls haha

I'm in for cwmu deer and desert big horn. I'm on the waiting period for elk and am a dedicated hunter so I've got a tag for the next little while

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

GS Deer on the Manti South
LE Elk Manti South
Moose Point
Black Bear (multi-season)

I organize the entries for our entire party of 5 so our apps are very similar except I put the two youngsters in for LE Deer and RM Bighorn instead of LE Elk and Moose.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Me,
LE archery elk Manti
GS archery deer Manti
Kaiparowits West DS

Both boys in for,
LE CWMU elk Crab creek
GS deer Manti
MT Goat Beaver


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I applied for desert bighorns on the Zion unit and le elk for the panguitch lake late hunt. I'm a shoe in for the elk tag so November can't get her fast enough!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

General Deer- Wasatch East any weapon (Lifetime License)
LE Elk- San Juan early rifle (18 points---pipe dream)
Bison- Book Cliffs hunters choice (5 points---even bigger pipe dream) 
Bear- Fall Wasatch West (1 point) 

Almost guaranteed to only have a deer tag, and then will likely buy a general elk tag as well. But if luck strikes, I'll take it!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

DS Deer (4 Points) - Group of two 1. FL TL, Monroe, Dutton, Panguitch, Boulder

LE Bear (0 points) - Bonus Point

LE Deer (0 Points) - Group of two Paunsaugunt Rifle 

LE Elk (7 points) - Book Cliffs Late Rifle (Switched form Monroe Early, decided Utah DWR needed $10 more dollars for a tag that I won't draw)

LE Pronghorn (5 points) - Nine Mile Myton Bench Rifle

OIL Moose (6 points) - North Slope Summit

OIL Mountain Goat (0 points) - Uintas Central 

OIL Bison (0 points)- Book Cliffs

OIL Rocky BigHorn (6 points) - Book Cliffs

OIL Desert Bighorn (0 points)- San Rafael

Should draw GS Deer and gain a point, but all of the rest are shots in the dark.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

General Deer - nothing, acquired a CWMU tag for this year
LE Elk - La Sal Muzzleloader
Mountain Goat - High Uintah's West
Bear - La Sal spot/stalk

I am really interested to see what type of change the magnified scope on muzzleloaders ruling will do to the draw odds. A good buddy of mine and I applied for the elk hunt together and we each will have 11 points for the drawing. Generally it has taken 8-9 points to draw the La Sal ml tag, I am hoping that the 2-3 bonus point buffer that we have will be enough! I can't wait for the end of May, and then hopefully a summer full of scouting trips!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Gen Deer - Thousand Lakes Rifle ...then Wasatch Mnts East Archery (2 points)
LE Deer - Premium Henry Mnt's (2 points)
OIL - Wasatch Moose (18 points)

....so planning on hunting gen archery deer and archery elk (spike)


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Put the wife and I both in for General season deer on the cache as a group. should get that. 

put us both in for the late rifle hunt on cache south as individuals. i have 1 elk point and she has 0 but if one of us draws, will just get spike tag for the other and make a good time out of it.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

We can be scouting partners when they give us our sheep tags goofy -_O- . Come on 4 point luck.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Gen deer-loophole ;-) You know how that goes. 
LE Elk-Book Cliffs late
Bison-Book Cliffs Wildhorse Bench


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

General Deer: 1000 Lakes rifle, Ogden muzzleloader
Moose: Ogden 
Elk: Point


----------



## Swampy_Dog (Oct 4, 2015)

GS muzzle deer, LE muzzle books deer ( 5 points), Henry's hunters choice buffalo ( 5 points) on the waiting period for Bear can't wait to get back in on that


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Between me and the wife/boy:

Moose, Bison, Beaver Mt Goat.
Books Deer (x2), Nebo LE Elk (supposedly guaranteed tag this year for me)
Buck Antelope x3, doe antelope x3
Gen Deer x5

Had a nightmare the other night... dreamed we drew all 3 OILs plus the LE's... had to take 6 weeks off work to get it all done. LOL

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Had a nightmare the other night... dreamed we drew all 3 OILs plus the LE's... had to take 6 weeks off work to get it all done. LOL
> 
> -DallanC


Now that is a problem we all should have.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

For me Archery,muzzy,rifle and then muzzy again on a differnt unite.
bonus point for moose,elk and bear.

girl friend and her son just points for deer and antelope.

buddy 
archery archery rifle 
bonus point for antelope 

sister and bother in law 
rifle,muzzy,archery 
bonus points for antelope.

Nephew 
Rifle,muzzy and then muzzy for another unite
bonus point for antelope

we should draw two muzzy tags and one archery tags.


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

Oquirh archery deer, SW desert elk and rmb sheep. I will be eligible for LE deer next year which I will then go back to that


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Book Cliffs Late elk with 1 point.

Preference point for general deer. My dad should be guaranteed a draw this year, and one tag is enough for us. We're hoping for Thousand lakes, but if he draws his second choice, it won't break my heart...

It's also our first year applying for OIAL tags. I'm in for a Desert bighorn tag with 0 points. I've calculated my odds of drawing as roughly 1 in 1500.

At this point, my dad is too old to make it to the top of any OIAL point pool, so he wasn't even going to bother trying for one. I told him I'd pay his app fee if he did, so he chose Bighorn Sheep on Antelope Island. 

And in case you're wondering, I absolutely refuse to calculate his drawing odds. :mrgreen: I don't think I want to know how much of a chance my $10 bought him.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Me
LE Elk archery Roadless Books (9 points)... Better Draw it!!!!
Moose point!!

Wife
LE Elk Central Manti (9 points)
Rocky Mountain Sheep...

I really want to hunt a big bull this year in the rut!!


----------



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

GS Deer (0 Points): Thousand Lakes Loophole, Wasatch West Archery
LE Elk (7 Points): Book Cliffs, Bitter Creek Muzzy
OIL Moose (8 Points): Sharp Mtn CWMU
Black Bear (1 Point): Wasatch West Summer

Also lots of family and friends who put in for LE Deer, CWMU Deer, LE Elk, LE Pronghorn, CWMU Pronghorn, DS, and RMS.

Hopefully we will have some fun hunting ahead of us this year. Is it May 27th yet?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Bison
Wasatch moose
Beaver goat
Book Cliffs Elk late
San Rafael pronghorn
LL Plateau Boulder deer. 

I'm on the waiting list now for LE deer
The only nice thing about being a non resident is that you can put in for all the animals that you can afford.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

LE Panguitch muzzle elk - 9 points
GS Zion archery - lifetime
Bision Point

Daughter:
GS Zion rifle - 1 point
LE Zion late muzzle - 4 points


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

GS Deer Nebo Rifle (0 points) Ogden rifle second choice.... Hope i get something!! Do I even have a chance at a deer tag...?

Manti LE Elk rifle early (12 points)
Moose Cwmu (3 points- yah right!!)


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

NR points for me:
- LE elk, pronghorn, deer 
- OIL bighorns and Mt Goats


----------



## sambo3006 (Feb 25, 2016)

berrysblaster said:


> I'd miss deer season for any elk hunt *****!!! Especially one where you get to shoot at big Bulls haha


At least your clients get to Cameron! I'd love to hunt with your bunch but I might have to sell all my toys to pay you. Do you by chance take kidneys? I have a spare.:mrgreen:
(not that your hunts aren't worth every penny, I'm just monetarily challenged at this time.)


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

General season deer 4,5,6(family land)
Cache Buck Pronghorn
Moose (18 points and will still never draw)

And for the 7th year in a row put my dad in for LE elk. One day I'll get to surprise him with the tag. He doesn't even know he is in the draw!


----------



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

GS Muzzy Deer - Boulder - 1 pt
LE Late Muzzy Deer - Bouler - 5 pt
OIL Mountain Goat - Uintas Central - 11 pt


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

General deer - thousand lakes, oquirrh, 456, kamas 1 point. LE deer vernon rifle 2 points, moose cache 11 points for me not gonna happen for 30 more years if ever but you gotta be in it to win it.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

alpinebowman said:


> We can be scouting partners when they give us our sheep tags goofy


Wouldn't that be AWESOME....:!:....

I've got the camp spot already picked out...;-)


----------



## Gledeasy (Mar 23, 2014)

GS deer: used the loophole, FL muzzy
LE deer: CWMU with 2 points (long shot but could happen)
OIL: bison (hunters choice, Henry's with 5 points).
Bear: nebo premium with 3 points. 

Needing some luck if I want anything besides a general deer tag. A couple of brothers are getting close to their LE elk tags though.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Oh!! I forgot to mention the old man went for south cache late rifle 7 points. Getting close! Wife south cache early 6 points. Long shot there but stranger things have happened.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

3arabians said:


> Oh!! I forgot to mention the old man went for south cache late rifle 7 points. Getting close! Wife south cache early 6 points. Long shot there but stranger things have happened.


LE elk btw


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

sambo3006 said:


> At least your clients get to Cameron! I'd love to hunt with your bunch but I might have to sell all my toys to pay you. Do you by chance take kidneys? I have a spare.:mrgreen:
> 
> (not that your hunts aren't worth every penny, I'm just monetarily challenged at this time.)


Being an elk hunter has me monetarily challenged permanently!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

I've been putting in for DBS. At the expo I talked to a guy about a hunt in Mexico for $35K. It may be better for me to put aside a couple grand a year an go for that. Rather then die with 25 points waiting to hunt. 

I also put in for the thousand lakes rifflegen deer. And the Crawfords and Deloris muzzy hunts.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Me:
General Deer - Rifle Thousand Lakes Deer, 4/5/6 (0 points)
LE - CWMU antelope (0 points)
OIL - Uintah's West mountain goat (0 points)

I figure I might draw deer (~50% chance), good shot at my antelope, and will go OTC elk. Still 15 years out for my mountain goat. Sure looked weird with zeros across the board after drawing LE elk and OIL bighorn the last two years.

Wife-
Points only for elk and rockies (she'll have 15 after this year) Just a couple more years and there will be some more stellar hunts!

My parents (both non-resident) are in the LE elk draw. Hoping my dad draws Manti muzzy (13 points - he's right on the bubble) and put my mom in for points only (she'll have 12). I would love it if my dad drew the Manti...that would be three killer hunts in three years. Doesn't get much better than that!!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Wow Mike! You've been in it for the long haul with the fam. If not this year its looking good in years to come. Ill be sure to keep the horses shawed for you this year if the stars align


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

In all actuality Jake, I can't really expect much. It's been way to good as of late, but I'll take it!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Iron Bear said:


> I've been putting in for DBS. At the expo I talked to a guy about a hunt in Mexico for $35K. It may be better for me to put aside a couple grand a year an go for that. Rather then die with 25 points waiting to hunt.


$35K is a bargain price anymore for desert sheep... it's pretty amazing what it has come to, isn't it? Carefully planning and saving probably is the best/fastest way to hunt some of these species. I'm in for the desert sheep because I doubt planning and saving will ever get me a desert sheep tag (I do plan on hunting sheep at least once, probably Dall sheep in Alaska). Tags for some of the other species are easier to come by.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Iron Bear said:


> I've been putting in for DBS. At the expo I talked to a guy about a hunt in Mexico for $35K. It may be better for me to put aside a couple grand a year an go for that. Rather then die with 25 points waiting to hunt.
> 
> I also put in for the thousand lakes rifflegen deer. And the Crawfords and Deloris muzzy hunts.


Save your money and take $10,000 and go to Africa. For that amount you can shoot 8-10 animals and have a fantastic time.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

CWMU Moose--getting closer
Book Cliffs Deer--should draw with 9 points
GS Deer--I'll get another point

Now for the big question. ***** 3006, is that a Kermode Bear in your avatar?! What an incredible, rare trophy! I'm really jealous. I think a kermode or glacier bear would be one of the coolest trophies on the whole planet.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

Put dad in for Late South Cache elk NR with 10 points. I think he has a great chance of drawing.
I put in for OIL stuff but low on points, may get lucky you never know. I hoep we get to visit the state on dad's elk hunt.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Clarq said:


> $35K is a bargain price anymore for desert sheep... it's pretty amazing what it has come to, isn't it? Carefully planning and saving probably is the best/fastest way to hunt some of these species. I'm in for the desert sheep because I doubt planning and saving will ever get me a desert sheep tag (I do plan on hunting sheep at least once, probably Dall sheep in Alaska). Tags for some of the other species are easier to come by.


No kidding. If I ever have $35K for a sheep. Head up to Canada or Alaska and shoot 2 or 3. Dall's Stone's and a RMB.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Critter said:


> Save your money and take $10,000 and go to Africa. For that amount you can shoot 8-10 animals and have a fantastic time.


 But it's Africa.

I do want to shoot a warthog though.

And all the cats of coarse.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I put in for points only on the LE stuff.
I'll have 8-deer, 6-antelope and 2-elk(which I'll never use).
OIL: I have 5-DBH and 1-moose(which I'll never use).
Hopefully I can secure a general season deer tag and a general any bull elk to refill the freezer.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Put the grandson in for youth elk and deer


----------



## sambo3006 (Feb 25, 2016)

AF CYN said:


> Now for the big question. ***** 3006, is that a Kermode Bear in your avatar?! What an incredible, rare trophy! I'm really jealous. I think a kermode or glacier bear would be one of the coolest trophies on the whole planet.


Yes it is a Kermode bear. If I were hunting in BC itwould not have been legal to take. I was fortunate to take him in Alberta on a spot and stalk hunt. Matt the outfitter had one trail cam pic of the bear taken a few years before I got him but no one had ever actually seen him. We stalked the bear as it moved along through the thick woods and I finally was able to thread a bullet through a volleyball sized hole at about 80-90 yards. I had to crouch down and lean over to the side to get off the shot. Matt and I were so excited when we got up to the bear that we didn't speak for about a minute, just looked at the bear and each other. Truly a once in a lifetime trophy. Matt and I are now friends and call and email each other regularly. Here is his website: www.swanspointoutfitters.com


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

LE elk Dutton should be in the bonus point pool with 3 others for one NR tag.
LE deer feeling lucky Henry's 
General deer loop hole 1st, Unit 24 2nd choice. Might be able to draw the loop hole next year so will have to decide whether to hunt a unfamiliar unit or burn points next year.


----------



## huntinfanatic (Aug 3, 2012)

Me- 
Going into my final year of Dedicated Hunter on the Zion unit.
Zion sheep w/ 6 pts.
Muzzy Pronghorn on SWD w/ 0 pts. but should have about 50% chance of drawing.

Wife-
LE Deer- Late muzzy Zion w/ 7 pts.
GS Deer- Will draw SWD muzzy if no luck in LE draw.
Wasatch Moose w/ 4 pts.

Dad-
LE Elk- New mid season rifle on Paunsaugunt w/ 6 pts. I think he has a very good chance of drawing.

It's going to be a fun fall. My good friend put in for the SWD muzzy bull tag w/ 17 pts. so it's looking like I'll be out there the entire muzzleloader season and then hopefully roll right into my dads hunt.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Statistically I have no one in the family with enough points to draw any LE or OIL stuff. Thanks to the ability to make our own statistics, we will all be drawing our first-second choice general deer tags.

I'll probably buy OTC tags in Idaho and California if we don't hit the lotto somewhere.---SS


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

cwmu moose
le muzzleloader bull elk on Wasatch
Wasatch west muzzleloader general deer


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

North slope moose 13 points

Manti archery elk first year back in the game



Wasatch east general deer 2 preference points


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

1 point general deer , Wasatch East " 12 points LE deer Vernon " . 11 points Mt. Goat . Good luck all


----------



## mrkrik (Jan 26, 2016)

Manti archery elk. Think I have enough points to pull it this year. We'll see.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Springville Shooter said:


> Statistically I have no one in the family with enough points to draw any LE or OIL stuff. Thanks to the ability to make our own statistics, we will all be drawing our first-second choice general deer tags.
> 
> I'll probably buy OTC tags in Idaho and California if we don't hit the lotto somewhere.---SS


A lot of people do not take advantage of this. It is a misconception in Utah that you have to wait 15+ years to hunt a mature bull elk.

OTC - Idaho, Montana, Colorado

Easy Draws - Arizona (Late), Colorado, Wyoming (Gen)


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> A lot of people do not take advantage of this. It is a misconception in Utah that you have to wait 15+ years to hunt a mature bull elk.
> 
> OTC - Idaho, Montana, Colorado
> 
> Easy Draws - Arizona (Late), Colorado, Wyoming (Gen)


 Unfortunately, most people (myself included) can't financially make these out of state hunts happen. Consider that a non resident OTC tag is twice the cost of any LE tag per species. Sure the non resident doe antelope tags in Wyoming are a deal but that's about it. I have tried for the last 2 years to go on one but just cant justify pulling the trigger on the non resident tag fee not to mention the travel/lodging expense to go. I sure would love to go though and will keep saving my money!!!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

mrkrik said:


> Manti archery elk. Think I have enough points to pull it this year. We'll see.


Same here,
If nothing were to change from last years draw ( but I think it will ) 5 points
would be a guaranteed bonus permit.....:!:

I'm in the same boat..:!:...----Fingers crossed I'll draw too..;-).

Watched a group of bulls AND a herd of 46 on the Manti unit last night..8)...

How many points you got mrkrik?


----------



## huntinfanatic (Aug 3, 2012)

3arabians, I couldn't disagree more. Considering that a resident deer or elk tag costs the same as a few beef steaks at the grocery store resident fees are a bargain. The vast majority of hunters can afford out of state hunts if they made it a priority. A Utah resident can hunt most of the surrounding states for less than $1,000 food and travel included. All that takes is saving around $80/month for a year or if that's to much of strain on your finances one could set aside $40/month for two years.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

huntinfanatic said:


> 3arabians, I couldn't disagree more. Considering that a resident deer or elk tag costs the same as a few beef steaks at the grocery store resident fees are a bargain. The vast majority of hunters can afford out of state hunts if they made it a priority. A Utah resident can hunt most of the surrounding states for less than $1,000 food and travel included. All that takes is saving around $80/month for a year or if that's to much of strain on your finances one could set aside $40/month for two years.


I couldn't disagree more huntinfanatic. In addition to what I already set aside for the hunts I do annually in Utah, if I told my wife I wanted to take $40 - 80/month *more* for me to go hunting she would slit me nose to navel...

I have six children 9 and under and we are a single income family. For me to take that money from my family on a monthly basis would mean sacrificing my sons sports & after school programs and my daughters sports, piano, and after school programs. So short of telling my wife to go get a job just so I can travel around the west hunting or depriving my children of activities that they love and I love to watch them do... hunting outside of Utah is not a reasonable option for me right now. There may come a point in time where I am able to set aside that money for me to go and hunt, and if it is still a priority in my life at that time then I'm sure I'll look into it... but now is not that time. I think I have my priorities right where they need to be, thank you very much.

Either that or I'll gladly allow you the opportunity to tell my wife how much of a bargain it is and where my priorities need to be...

I might help pick you up off the floor.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

3arabians said:


> Unfortunately, most people (myself included) can't financially make these out of state hunts happen. Consider that a non resident OTC tag is twice the cost of any LE tag per species. Sure the non resident doe antelope tags in Wyoming are a deal but that's about it. I have tried for the last 2 years to go on one but just cant justify pulling the trigger on the non resident tag fee not to mention the travel/lodging expense to go. I sure would love to go though and will keep saving my money!!!


Salt Lake, Utah to Challis, Idaho 352 miles. My truck gets 14MPG freeway, which would take 25.1 gallons each way. 50.2 gallons of gas to get there.

$2.50 a gallon it is $125 in gas getting there and back.

At up to $50 in gas while you are there and you are under $200 in trip cost or you can camp and hunt out of your camp in Roadless areas.

Add $155 license and $400 elk tag, you are at $555.

Food will be what you want to eat depending on how long you are going to be there. I would think $25 bucks a day you could eat a lot more than ramen. For a week it would it would be $175 at that rate.

$175 + $175 + $555 = $905

If you take $905 and divide it by 52 weeks, all you have to save is $17.40 dollars a week to hunt antlered elk every year in Idaho.

In comparison if you wanted to hunt the open bull in Utah at Lyman lake in Uintas.

My truck gets 14MPG freeway, which would take 10 gallons each way. 20 gallons of gas to get there.

$2.50 a gallon it is $50 in gas getting there and back.

At up to $50 in gas while you are there.

Add $35 license and $50 elk tag, you are at $85.

Food will be what you want to eat depending on how long you are going to be there. I would think $25 bucks a day you could eat a lot more than ramen. For a week it would it would be $175 at that rate.

$100 + 85 + 175 = $360

If you take $360 and divide it by 52 weeks, all you have to save is $6.90 dollars a week to hunt antlered elk in Utah.

The Salmon Zone caps at 1,700-2,500 elk permits and the Utah Open Bull caps at 15,000. The area of Uinta Mountains is close to the same size in area as the salmon zone.

This is why I am surprised that more people wait 15-20 years to hunt elk in Utah than try to hunt elk every year.

The General Wyoming tag would be a closer place of travel. Which is a tag that you can draw every 1-2 for under $591. It is only 140-180 miles to the Wyoming range.

Colorado Over the Counter is a 330-400 Mile drive and a $626 dollar elk tag.

There are options out there that many consider better than the Utah Open Bull that you can hunt elk on every year.


----------



## Bobh92057 (May 24, 2015)

derekp1999 said:


> I couldn't disagree more huntinfanatic. In addition to what I already set aside for the hunts I do annually in Utah, if I told my wife I wanted to take $40 - 80/month *more* for me to go hunting she would slit me nose to navel...
> 
> I have six children 9 and under and we are a single income family. For me to take that money from my family on a monthly basis would mean sacrificing my sons sports & after school programs and my daughters sports, piano, and after school programs. So short of telling my wife to go get a job just so I can travel around the west hunting or depriving my children of activities that they love and I love to watch them do... hunting outside of Utah is not a reasonable option for me right now. There may come a point in time where I am able to set aside that money for me to go and hunt, and if it is still a priority in my life at that time then I'm sure I'll look into it... but now is not that time. I think I have my priorities right where they need to be, thank you very much.
> 
> ...


I was in the same situation for many years. Gave up hunting for over 20 years. Things have since 'improved' and now able to hunt out of state, with my boys, on youth tags. Couldn't better!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

derekp1999 said:


> I couldn't disagree more huntinfanatic. In addition to what I already set aside for the hunts I do annually in Utah, if I told my wife I wanted to take $40 - 80/month *more* for me to go hunting she would slit me nose to navel...
> 
> I have six children 9 and under and we are a single income family. For me to take that money from my family on a monthly basis would mean sacrificing my sons sports & after school programs and my daughters sports, piano, and after school programs. So short of telling my wife to go get a job just so I can travel around the west hunting or depriving my children of activities that they love and I love to watch them do... hunting outside of Utah is not a reasonable option for me right now. There may come a point in time where I am able to set aside that money for me to go and hunt, and if it is still a priority in my life at that time then I'm sure I'll look into it... but now is not that time. I think I have my priorities right where they need to be, thank you very much.
> 
> ...


3 Years of Wyoming elk points $150.

A Wyoming general elk tag $591

Gas for Wyoming Range ~ Gas for North Slope Uintas

Food for Wyoming Range = Food for North Slope Uintas

~ $750 / 3 years = $250 a year = $4.80 a week.

You can at least do it every 3 years for $4.80 a week.

It can be affordable.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> It can be affordable.


Our definitions of affordable are very different.

$150 for three years worth of elk POINTS... not the tag... freaking points!!!
I do one year of hunting in Utah including tags (three typically... general deer, general elk, and control elk), food, fuel, everything for about $200! And you want me to think that $150 for three stupid points is affordable... wowzers.

You'd make a great like insurance salesman.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Don't get me wrong... I get it, I really do. 

Maybe when I'm not dropping $240 in soccer registration, $120 for basketball, $100 for baseball annually... or $15 a week for piano... or when the kids are all in school and my wife feels like she wants to work outside of the house... or the kids are old enough to get jobs themselves and take on some of these financial responsibilities... or this... or that... or the other... 

Many of you are in different situations where hunting out of state is "affordable"... but there are a lot of guys out there that look at the cost and still consider the costs of hunting out of state as a hell of a lot of money.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

derekp1999 said:


> Don't get me wrong... I get it, I really do.
> 
> Maybe when I'm not dropping $240 in soccer registration, $120 for basketball, $100 for baseball annually... or $15 a week for piano... or this... or that... or the other...
> 
> Many of you are in different situations where hunting out of state is "affordable"... but there are a lot of guys out there that look at the cost and still consider $400-500 dollars for a tag as a hell of a lot of money.


Im with you derek. I guess I shouldnt use statements such as "most people" because im assuming most people are like me. My situation is similiar to derek except I am minus 3 kids and plus 3 horses. I brought up starting to buy wyomimg elk point with the wife at 50 bones a pop per year and the look I got made me question if I was going to have my liver much longer. Now if I was single with no kids, horses etc id live in a studio apartment and hunt bulls in wyoming colorado idaho utah and montana every year.

Muscle, I respect your ability to break down the numbers it gives me hope for the future.


----------



## huntinfanatic (Aug 3, 2012)

Derek, No need to be so sensitive. I never said you had to make hunting your top priority in life! I simply meant that if someone wants to hunt out of state and puts their mind to it they should be able to get it done. I also said vast majority, I never said everybody especially derek can make it happen.
If it makes you feel better I'd be glad to tell your wife that resident prices are a bargain. Having 6 children one right after another was a choice, nobody forced you, in doing so you chose to financially strap yourself which is your business and your right to do so. I agree with you 100% that in your situation your priorities are where they should be. To be honest, if I were in your shoes and couldn't afford setting $40/month aside as you state I'd give up hunting altogether.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

huntinfanatic said:


> Derek, No need to be so sensitive. I never said you had to make hunting your top priority in life! I simply meant that if someone wants to hunt out of state and puts their mind to it they should be able to get it done. I also said vast majority..,


Just being a voice for what you consider the vast minority I guess.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

derekp1999 said:


> Our definitions of affordable are very different.
> 
> $150 for three years worth of elk POINTS... not the tag... freaking points!!!
> I do one year of hunting in Utah including tags (three typically... general deer, general elk, and control elk), food, fuel, everything for about $200! And you want me to think that $150 for three stupid points is affordable... wowzers.
> ...


Yeah, single vs married with kids.

I can dig that.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

3arabians said:


> Now if I was single with no kids, horses etc id live in a studio apartment and hunt bulls in wyoming colorado idaho utah and montana every year.


Ya know, I have heard of exactly 0 people getting fat on that much elk meat. :mrgreen:

I think I would have to make my own dog food with the meat if I got more than one elk, but 5 holy smokes.

5 bulls in five states as a DIYer, that would be epic.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> 3arabians said:
> 
> 
> > Now if I was single with no kids, horses etc id live in a studio apartment and hunt bulls in wyoming colorado idaho utah and montana every year.
> ...


Right!?! Kinda fun to think about huh? I honesty think my family could put down 5 elk in one year NO PROBLEM. I shot two cow's one year and we were out by May!! Oh! and I shot a buck that year also yum yum...


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I too appreciate the way MuscleWhitefish broke down the numbers. It's a good way to think about things, and demonstrate that I can make some out-of-state hunts happen if I prioritize. I've been wondering over the past few weeks whether I can justify the expense of building some nonresident points this year, and now I think I can at least get going on a few of the most important ones.

We all have our priorities. Some want 6 kids, some want horses, some want a wife, some want basement apartments...

I have no kids, no horses, no wife (I do have a basement apartment though) and I still can't really do much hunting out of state. :mrgreen: But that will hopefully change once school is over and done with.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It took me into my 40's before I started hunting multiple states. I was then in my late 50's when I went out of the country to Canada and I turned 62 on my African Safari. 

It just takes a lot of time sometimes.


----------



## mrkrik (Jan 26, 2016)

goofy elk said:


> Same here,
> If nothing were to change from last years draw ( but I think it will ) 5 points
> would be a guaranteed bonus permit.....:!:
> 
> ...


 I'm out of state, so I have a few more points. I'm at 13 points. 11 points has been a guaranteed tag for the last 5 years, so I should be in. This will most likely be my only Utah LE hunt, so I figured I'd try and give it a shot seeing the archery runs the latest this year.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

What is this "Loop hole?" I thought they killed it?


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> 3 Years of Wyoming elk points $150.
> 
> A Wyoming general elk tag $591
> 
> ...


Everything we do, especially as adults, comes down to three things - time, money, and priorities. Right now, I don't have enough time, some money (not enough though), but I do have my priorities. These are all different for each individual, and that's OK. I will state though that if I sat down with my wife and said "honey, I would really like to experience a WY elk hunt and i've figured out that it will cost roughly $1,000. I've also figured out that because money is tight, I can't realistically do this until 2019. To make this happen, i'll need to save $4.80 per week and to do that i'm going to eat out 1 less lunch per week, or drink two less sodas, or... (insert whatever your trade off would be). If I do this, I will have saved enough money for this hunt. Can you support me in this?" Everyone's relationship is different with their spouse, but personally, if my wife gave me the evil eye after that conversation, I would have to question who was taking advantage of who in the relationship.

Had a buddy who recently said his neighbor's wife wouldn' t let her husband throw $45 for a deer tag and my friend felt sorry for him and was thinking about loaning him the money. My response? "If he is serious enough about wanting that deer tag, he'll figure out how to find $45". Again, my opinion here boils down to those 3 things - time, money, and priorities. The first two are moot though if the third isn't a priority unto itself.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

MWScott72 said:


> "honey, I would really like to experience a WY elk hunt and i've figured out that it will cost roughly $1,000. I've also figured out that because money is tight, I can't realistically do this until 2019. To make this happen, i'll need to save $4.80 per week and to do that i'm going to eat out 1 less lunch per week, or drink two less sodas, or... (insert whatever your trade off would be). If I do this, I will have saved enough money for this hunt. Can you support me in this?"


Dude! I think this might work for me verbatim!! I may just have this conversation tomorrow and see how it goes!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Markthehunter88 said:


> What is this "Loop hole?" I thought they killed it?


Nope, still alive and well.....

For the guys that know what their doing,?
General season deer permits AND points EVERY year!

Here is another CRAZY part to this 'loop hole ',,
If or when they combine deer points into one pool,
The guys getting GS deer permits and points every year now, are quite possibly
building points for the current LE deer units,,,And hunting every year!...


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

3arabians said:


> MWScott72 said:
> 
> 
> > "honey, I would really like to experience a WY elk hunt and i've figured out that it will cost roughly $1,000. I've also figured out that because money is tight, I can't realistically do this until 2019. To make this happen, i'll need to save $4.80 per week and to do that i'm going to eat out 1 less lunch per week, or drink two less sodas, or... (insert whatever your trade off would be). If I do this, I will have saved enough money for this hunt. Can you support me in this?"
> ...


Hit it out of the park Jake!!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

MWScott72 said:


> Hit it out of the park Jake!!


Dudes, you guys make me so happy. There is nothing better than people from my home state getting out and hunting in places where they didn't think was possible.

I would suggest an idea. Get a separate debit account to throw the funds into. They way you are not as tempted to throw the money into your basic savings and have to use it on something else. It makes it easier to throw $9.60 into an account every two weeks and wait three years.

If you guys want to hunt the wilderness on the general tag let me know and I will apply for the general tag instead of a draw unit and get the resident free guide fee and we will have some fun.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> MWScott72 said:
> 
> 
> > Hit it out of the park Jake!!
> ...


Awesome offer! Hmmmm... uh.... I own horses 3 of them plus my brother and his horse. I also recently gained access to two fully trained pack mules. I would think that you, me, MW and my brother could have one hell of a wyoming wilderness elk hunt. Just thinking out loud here......


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Ohhh...that sounds tastey! What year are we planning this?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

3arabians said:


> Awesome offer! Hmmmm... uh.... I own horses 3 of them plus my brother and his horse. I also recently gained access to two fully trained pack mules. I would think that you, me, MW and my brother could have one hell of a wyoming wilderness elk hunt. Just thinking out loud here......


I'll volunteer to be the adult supervision.

I was blessed with a seriously awesome wife. In 11+ years of marriage she has never given me even so much as a hard time about a hunting or fishing trip, let alone told me "no." Part of that, however, is I really try hard not to abuse it and also let her do her thing when she has the opportunity as well. My issue with out of state hunting isn't so much the cost of the one individual hunt. While I'mnot rich, I think I could pull an out of state tag off probably most years. What does concern me is spending that money to just START to learn other states. I might get lucky, but chances are you are few years away from learning and even having a decent chance at being successful. That is what prevents me from starting to hunt out of state.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

MWScott72 said:


> Ohhh...that sounds tastey! What year are we planning this?


2019 my friend! Still have to read your earlier post to the wife but im very confident I can go now because of you and Whitefish. My brother is now single so I know he is in!!!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

3arabians said:


> MWScott72 said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhh...that sounds tastey! What year are we planning this?
> ...


Count me in! I have never done a wilderness elk hunt on horseback, but that sounds about as nostalgic as it gets. There are some good general season wilderness rifle hunts that still catch the rut...and I have like 8 or 9 WY elk points that could be used to split up if it would help pull a cretain genergy unit. I'M out of the top point pools, so have no chance of drawing a premium unit (long story), therefore, i'm much more inclined to share them. We could trade elk points for use of your horses...you're already saving money...kinda 

Vanilla brings up a good point w/r/t our spouses and what they think of our hunting addictions. I do the exact same thing and try to be as accommodating as possible for my wife's needs and wants. Doing this seems to engender alot of the same feelings in return. This isn't to say that she doesn't get exasperated with me sometimes...my sheep hunt last fall really wore on her patience towards the end of the hunt. She was super supportive till about Thanksgiving...after that it was "when are you going to shoot that blankety blank thing and get it over with"? Truth be told, I started to think the same thing, so she really wasn't that far off base!!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Great! We have a plan then. Vanilla makes a good point also about learning areas. Financially I could be ready to go by 2018 for sure maybe even 2017 (my earlier comments about my wife was more in jest than anything  ) but I wouldnt want to just go hit a trail into the wilderness blind. I'm sure we could go on a summer horse back trip in 2017 or 18 to learn the area we want to hunt in addition to whitefishs knowledge. Horses and points to share!!! The stars are aligning! Mike I'll hit you up on the phone in a few weeks to talk some more. Muscle pm me your number if you will so we can talk also.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Dang, I sold my horses a few years back, so I can't go.......
Still have my tack. Will have them again. The guys I was riding with all
Got out of them, I was the last to let go. 
Would be a fun trip. 
My wife has always been good about my hunting. 
There is 6 heads and 2 full mount cats in the house. :mrgreen:


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

3arabians said:


> Awesome offer! Hmmmm... uh.... I own horses 3 of them plus my brother and his horse. I also recently gained access to two fully trained pack mules. I would think that you, me, MW and my brother could have one hell of a wyoming wilderness elk hunt. Just thinking out loud here......


The free guide is only for two people, just an FYI .

It would be a good time


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

3arabians said:


> Great! We have a plan then. Vanilla makes a good point also about learning areas. Financially I could be ready to go by 2018 for sure maybe even 2017 (my earlier comments about my wife was more in jest than anything  ) but I wouldnt want to just go hit a trail into the wilderness blind. I'm sure we could go on a summer horse back trip in 2017 or 18 to learn the area we want to hunt in addition to whitefishs knowledge. Horses and points to share!!! The stars are aligning! Mike I'll hit you up on the phone in a few weeks to talk some more. Muscle pm me your number if you will so we can talk also.


Sounds like a plan.

If we could figure out the hell hole that is unit 97, then you could draw it on your second choice and gain a point or just pick it up on a left over.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Me-Alton, Avintaquin BHS
Son-Bison
Dad-Bear springs Elk and Powder Mountain Moose


----------



## bezog (Apr 29, 2015)

I put in for a pronghorn bonus point, and a GS Wasatch, West archery tag. I may be pulling my application here pretty soon though. Just found out I am pregnant. I'll be somewhere between 7-9 months along come deer season. I'm bummed to probably be missing my 1st deer season, but the alternative has me pretty excited.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

bezog said:


> I put in for a pronghorn bonus point, and a GS Wasatch, West archery tag. I may be pulling my application here pretty soon though. Just found out I am pregnant. I'll be somewhere between 7-9 months along come deer season. I'm bummed to probably be missing my 1st deer season, but the alternative has me pretty excited.


Congrats! Many a pregnant road hunter has bagged a buck on the road. Im talking out my ass but you dont have to pull the app if you dont want to. Could still be fun. A unique challenge drawing you're bow that you may not have the chance to experience again.


----------



## tabbyhunter (Jul 8, 2009)

Got a point for the general, so I put wasatch east any legal weapon first, then put in for the late season muzzle loader hunt in the same unit. (9 points)


----------

